# rip smudge taken so cruelly



## becky211082 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just need to tell you all about my beautiful black and white softie cat Smudge who was taken from me today in such a horrific way. 
Smudge was with me from a very, very young age. Taken from his mum too young I looked after him very well. I taught him to sit, give me a kiss and we were the best friends.I could chat to him, I could be half way down the street and he would find me. Where ever I went so did he. 
I cant even begin to tell you how much I loved him.... Like one of my children. 
Today he was taken because some sicko stood and let their pit bull or staff kill him on my driveway. I live in a quite cul-de-sac so I thought it would be safe for my darling to be out. I was so wrong ...... 
Im completely devestated and to make it worse the police dont want to know. The lad then decided to kick in my neighbours car in anger becasue my neighbours tried to help. ( I wasnt in when it happened ;0(....) 
My darling boy was taken in such a cruel way and he didnt desearve this at all. I cant stop crying any I am torn apart.He was my beautiful baby who was so beautiful and saw the good in everyone xxxxx 
I love you smudge and always will....no cat will ever follow me like you did, go in a mood with me if i went on holiday , look after my son for me, sit on my bed and keep me warm.... I could go on and on xxxx 

Life is horrid and I tell you now my black and white boy. Im convinced you were my guardian angel....I just pray you will always be with me till the day we meet again love you xxxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss, their are some real ba***rds out there.

RIP Smudge


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont know what to say about this post, there isnt anything I can say that will make it ok. Some people are just too sick to live, I pray that Smudge went quickly and didnt suffer he sounds like he was a wonderful boy. I cant belive the police arent doing anything about this


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this about your cat. There are some really sick people about and can't believe the police are not doing anything about it. I hope Smudge did not suffer too much. R.I.P Smudge


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh that is absolutely awful! I'm so sorry for your loss. Smudge sounds like he was the perfect little chap, I only hope he didn't suffer much. Some people are so deranged, there are things I'd like to happen to them that can't be written here.

Is there no other route within the police you can speak to regarding this?

I know there's nothing anyone can say right now that'll make you feel better, but treasure those memories and he'll always be with you.

xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh no, i am so sorry!
who could let their dog just do that to a cat!!!!!!:nonod: there r some seriously sick people are out there, that man deserves to be hung up by his undies above a pool of sharks..................

:crying: RIP Smudge, run free at rainbow bridge happily watching over mummy


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a sad first post

Some people dont deserve to live-how anyone could allow their dog to do that-is just sick

Disgusted the Police wont do anything-what is the reason?

You have come to the right place as we can all share your sense of loss

You are in my thoughts and 
prayers
Maureen

Rest well Smudge and look after you mum who misses you so much


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

So, so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you...it's just so horrible how people can be.

Rx


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

My thoughts are with you R.I.P smudge god bless and nite nite


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

How awful, and devastating, its a cruel world with some awful people in it.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Cannot think of anything to say to comfort you, hopefully there will be some karma for the owner of the dog. So sorry. xxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So very sorry.


why are people so evil


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss hun ((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) theres some terrable people out there how horrable


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Smudge sounds like he was an amazing cat and a pleasure to be around. Try and take comfort in the fact that he was such a devoted and loving cat. RIP Smudge x


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

How sad. Not many cats follow people about like you say Smude did so he must of been special. I've always had dogs but would never let my dog attack any other animal like that (not that he would). I can't understand how anyone could just stand and watch any animal attack another they all deserve to live.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

How awful....There are some utterly disgraceful, sick twisted @*******s out there. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Smudge, run free at the bridge little fella xxxx


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Smudge

On the police note, I would not be taking no for an answer. Pile on the pressure until they do SOMETHING, be it referring it to the RSPCA or taking statements from witnesses. To cause suffering to an animal is a criminal offence, the police are trying to fob you off but they DO have an obligation.


----------



## Sadcafe (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, this is truly a dreadful time for you. I agree, pester the Police, get yourself heard and don't take no for an answer. Just take comfort that there are people out there that do care and know the pain you are feeling.

RIP - SMUDGE


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just cannot believe how cruel people can be. That is why i much prefer animals and only people who like animals.
Loosing Smudge is really heart breaking. When you are feeling up to it then I would either go and see your local councellor or your local MP.
I would tell them about the police not wanting to know.
This is what we pay our council Tax for and they are there to help if there is problems in the neighbourhood.
This scum Bag needs to be caught.

R.I.P Smudge and have fun at Rainbow Bridge where scum are not allowed in xx


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news, i would contact RSPCA as this dog may well be used for dog fights and the RSPCA i am sure will investigate what has happened.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

becky211082 said:


> I just need to tell you all about my beautiful black and white softie cat Smudge who was taken from me today in such a horrific way.
> Smudge was with me from a very, very young age. Taken from his mum too young I looked after him very well. I taught him to sit, give me a kiss and we were the best friends.I could chat to him, I could be half way down the street and he would find me. Where ever I went so did he.
> I cant even begin to tell you how much I loved him.... Like one of my children.
> Today he was taken because some sicko stood and let their pit bull or staff kill him on my driveway. I live in a quite cul-de-sac so I thought it would be safe for my darling to be out. I was so wrong ......
> ...


Tragic story but if the police arent interested (what a surprise!) get onto your MP to kick their butts. The last thing the chief constable wants is the local MP asking him difficult questions. As said, tell the RSPCA too. They bring prosecutions.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I am reading with tears in my eyes and am so sorry for your loss and the way it happened  I know how devestating this is having lost a yorkie to a dog some years ago - simply heartbreaking that something you loved so much should pass in such a way.
I would contact your local mp as the police can't do anything about the dog as it's animal on animal and not a person that has been attacked but the scum who kicked in the car should be caught and he also should have his dog on a lead in a public place - at least it's a law round here so may be where you are.

Run free at the bridge sweet Smudge and wait for mummy as she'll join you one day baby. xx


----------



## becky211082 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just want to say a huge thankyou for all your replies and kind words. Words cant describe how much I loved him and how much I miss him xxx I hope he is now safe xxx

Since I have posted this I have been in contact with the police and they are desperate to press charges now they have found out who the person is. He is known to be a mennace to society and needs locking up asap. I wasnt there so didnt witness is so im gutted I cant stand up in court and whatch this piece of scum get locked up. My neighbours at first were going to press charges for verbal abuse and witnessing the attack but they now feel intimidated so are not taking it further. I am devestated at this.But the neighbours mum is going as far as she can making sure he gets prosecuted for causing criminal damage to her car. So that is some good news.

I have recieved so many texts/e-mails about this guy so I have so much info on him its unreal. He sounds like a whimp hiding behind his dog. I even had an e-mail of a friend saying that there is a guy ready and waiting to give this scumbag the hiding of his llife if I give him the go ahead.....obviously hes disliked by many. 

Of course I said no but I take comfort in the fact so many people are on my side and wanting to see this guy locked up. 

I believe smudge was sent from the angels to me and this was how he was destined to go, but this was his last job to get this guy locked up as the angels knew smudge was the kind and gentle soul that would give up his life to protect others. He protected me everyday he was with me. He earned his wings the day he died and I pray he is watching over me....I will look forward to the day we will meet again and I can smell his wonderful smell and kiss him tenderly on the forehead.

Please,please pray that this scumbag gets what he deserves.........for all our animals that have crossed rainbow bridge under these crul circumstances xxx


----------

